# Switchers, Switchers and Switchers!



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I went railfanning today in Dardanelle, Arkansas at the Dardanelle & Russellville Railroad. Lots of switchers including: 

Model: GMD GMD-1 
Orig: CN 1143
Now: DR 1143
Built: 2/1959

Model: EMD SW1 
Orig: GWF 201
Now: DR 15
Built: 4/1949

Model: EMD SW1 
Orig: CEI 99
Now: DR 16
Built: 1/1942 

Model: ALCO S1 
Orig: East St Louis Jct 100
Now: DR 18
Built: 10/1948

A couple of Short Body Bay Window Cabooses, one a MOPAC and one Union Pacific. The MOPAC #13927 had a HO model made of it by Bluford Shops. Got to get me one. 

Here's some pictures including interior shots of the two cabooses. Also some shots in the engine compartment on the GMD GMD-1, an engine on the ground and some type of rail tensioner. An interesting shot of a scrapyard by the track as well.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great shots. :thumbsup:

I especially like the inside shots of the MOPAC #13927 caboose. Looks like the one toilet got crapped on instead of in.
I wonder if it was sitting in a flood somewhere?

Not only was it the prototype for resin kits but do you know there were more then one rolling the rails?
Do you want one? :thumbsup:
I found three for sale.
http://www.railmerchants.net/mopac/

EVEN The Mark Twain Zephyr is FOR SALE there! You can get the whole set, the whole train! Cooool.:smilie_daumenpos:
Park that baby in my backyard.......make my train layouts in it.:smilie_daumenpos:
http://www.railmerchants.net/mt-zephyr.htm








Dam, I am too late for the Cattle car that was used in the movie "Geronimo" .
http://www.railmerchants.net/freight/









I wonder what year the switch is, I am guessing from the 40's or 50's?
Will they let you take a few of the inside of the cabs where the engineer would sit?
Most have never seen the inside of the cabs.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

big ed said:


> I especially like the inside shots of the MOPAC #13927 caboose. Looks like the one toilet got crapped on instead of in.
> I wonder if it was sitting in a flood somewhere?


I took a shot of the paper on the wall above the toilet (in the pictures above). Looks like the last time it was maintained was 1984. Yuck! 



big ed said:


> I wonder what year the switch is, I am guessing from the 40's or 50's?
> Will they let you take a few of the inside of the cabs where the engineer would sit?
> Most have never seen the inside of the cabs.


I edited the switcher information above with the built date. You are correct Big Ed, three were built in the 40's and one in the 50's.

The doors were wide open on some of the engines but I didn't go in without permission. I did take some shots up into the interior...not that great but I'll post them. Also I was told by a long time resident that used to if you signed a waiver they might even let you have a ride along. I'm going to have to check that out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if back then the crapper had a holding tank or was it just a pipe to expel the waste on the roadbed? 

There were some foreigners, I believe from India who owned a tractor trailer here in the states. 
I was told this by a mechanic who they stopped in for a servicing of their truck. 

In between the cab and the sleeper they had cut a hole in the floor so they had a place to piss and take a crap while driving down the road!:smilie_daumenneg:
The mechanic got on his creeper and saw that the whole undercarriage was coated in crap. :goofball:
He quickly got out from under there and called them a few choice names and kicked them out of the establishment. He took their plate number and other info and reported them to the state police DOT and EPA. :appl: This was in Pa.
He said he doesn't know what happened and never saw them again.
I guess that is what they do over there in India.


I didn't mean the year of the locomotives, I meant the year of the picture of the switch that you shot. (for the tracks).


----------

